# Cypripedium Resource



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2006)

This article URL was posted on this morning's OGD. I thought it might be of interest here:
http://www.grandrapids-mn.com/placed/index.php?sect_rank=1&story_id=222713

The business URL is: http://www.ladyslipperfarm.com/


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 7, 2007)

*Links to sources, information*

Since this thread is about resources here is everything I
have on my favorites on cyps. It is a mixed bag of where to buy and information on how to grow etc.

Enjoy
http://www.cyphaven.com/index.htm

http://www.woodsendrescue.com/thanks.htm


http://www.uslink.net/~scl/
Sprangle Creek Labs

http://www.vtladyslipper.com/index.html

http://www.hillsidenursery.biz/

http://www.orchidbabies.com/

http://www.newnorth.net/~mruh/sources.html
Native North American Orchid Discussion List-Sources



http://www.theaos.org/publications/bulletin/issues/sep00/cypripediums.html
C. acaule and C. reginae

http://ladyslipper.com/cyppot.htm
Cypripedium pot culture

http://www.cypripedium.de/forum/species.html
International cypripedium forum

http://www.cyps.us/
Cyps in the house and garden

http://www.dragonagro.com/dappaph.htm
Dragon Agro Products-info only no more sales

http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/Recreation/OrchidSNS/news/04/04jannews.pdf
Orchid Society of Nova Scotia January News 2004 Page 5 Pot Culture of Native
Orchids of North America by Dr. Wilford Neptune

http://www.infonet.ca/cypr/OTHSITES.HTM
Other web sites on cyps

http://www.cypripedium.de/English/planting/planting.html
Planting instructions for cyps

http://www.cypripedium.de/English/plants/Gisela-e/gisela-e.html
C. Gisela


----------



## terrestrial_man (Feb 14, 2007)

*A new site!!!! in the UK*

Got a moment. Check out this great site.
Makes a person envy those Europeans!!! :drool: 

http://rareplants.co.uk/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=94&strPageHistory=cat


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2007)

terrestrial_man said:


> Got a moment. Check out this great site.
> Makes a person envy those Europeans!!! :drool:


Yah, but did you check out those prices!?!


----------



## terrestrial_man (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes indeed :rollhappy: 
Not for the faint hearted:drool:


----------

